
Free Bug Tracking?  Joel on Software now giving out 2-user hosted FogBugz account ($63+/mo for more than 2 users) - vlad
http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com/default.asp?biz.5.482288.29
======
yaacovtp
You have to hand it to them for letting people switch back and forth from free
2 user accounts to paid multi users accounts and back FOREVER. Sounds to me
like a great way to get people to try out your product absolutely risk free
and with 2 user accounts being less than 5% of their user base they really
have nothing to lose.

Will we see more of this in the multi user arena?

